
Truth Is the Next Big Thing - gabebanner
Social Media we know will crumble soon.<p>What we observe is the erosion of the truth. The creators of fiction were infected with fiction themselves. A specific self-mirage.<p>I&#x27;m seeing it all the time. 64% of people don&#x27;t trust information from the internet but they still share. I know Influencers which have no idea that 60% of their followers are fake but charge brands $1000 per post.<p>The greater the civilization acceleration is, the more difficult it is to keep information and disinformation separate.<p>Pollution of the information zone by false&#x2F;fake content&#x2F;traffic is today near to 50%. When it exceeds 70%, there will be a collapse and then no one will take any action under the influence.<p>The end of the CTA&#x27;s age is near. The end of headlines, end of conversion, and of CPC. End of funnels. No one will expect value after hearing the value proposition.<p>We are an information-based civilization. Soon we will notice the rise of the startups dealing with the provision of information about information.<p>Source Investigators, Bots Detection, Value Verification, Content Filtering.<p>dooply.com
======
icomaly
Mmm. I wish this was true. The idea that we really live in an information
society always comes with assumption that 'we are informed'. In fact, what has
happened together with the rise of social media is that we 'all have an
opinion', but that is not necessarily the same as being informed. In fact,
most scientific knowledge does not have an impact at all in our society. We
are, I think, still a capitalized society where money and power determine the
direction we go.

What happens in the last five years, is capital from an emerging class - the
creative class - is using digital media in order to gain power.

greetz

------
alexmorse
... says the guy promoting his site.

Can we retitle this post "Shame: not a thing anymore"

